

Give your side-projects a home on the web - isaacsu
http://www.makedock.com/

======
Mongoose
Any links to example pages? They offer little-to-no info about what the pages
actually look like. Why would I use this instead of GitHub?

~~~
isaacsu
I guess side-projects may not always have a coding element to it, or maybe
someone wants to showcase the end-product without necessarily showing the
source code.

~~~
nrbafna
still, an example or demo page would be a good addition.

------
leeHS
This makes me wonder why there isn't a kickstarter for startups (is there?).
You could "dock" your startup in one place, then people could decide if it's
good enough to invest in, or even request joining your team.

~~~
jmonegro
You can use kickstarter for that, or angel.co

------
dieselz
isaacsu, great idea and I hope you gain a ton of traction. I just submitted
<http://phinish.me/>

